# no buds, flowering 51 days



## bunkin2 (Aug 11, 2007)

hi there.
my grow seems very good. 4 plants, 5.5h x 5w x 3.5d box, 600w hps.
foxfarm nutes every 3rd water. alot of tieing down, across etc. still the plants look great filling the box with shoots. BUT, no signs of budding. today is 51 days flowering stage.
i started flowering 30 days into veg. nodes were not uneven at the time. they grew 3-4 times the growth, as i said very well. i'm confused somewhat of why the budding hasn't taken place yet. no light leaks, on 12/12 51 days.
this is my first full inside soil grow. venting is good. 1 comp fan in 2 comp fans out. it gets very hot in the box at times *100. no problems except nats but got rid of them with ideas from the forum.
i suppose my question is: is this normal? should i, or would it harm things to go dark 14 or even 16 hrs. a day?
again. thanks as always for your help.


----------



## the_riz (Aug 11, 2007)

ostpicsworthless:   i hate to use that but its true

post us some pics and it will help a lot of us out in maybe helping figure out what is up with your electricity wasting green ones lol


----------



## bunkin2 (Aug 11, 2007)

ya know something.
i ask for some help and what do i get, a smart *** reply. i don't do pictures because i don't know how or want to know. thats why i put so much information in writing. if you couldn't help why reply. i'm most likely old enough to be your grand-daddy. surely don't want to listen to your bull.
I know this may get me kicked off the forum but you are no help what so ever with your little boy train set.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Aug 11, 2007)

He wasn't trying to be a smart ***, man. Its hard to diagnose problems without pictures. 

Are you sure its not a male? And there are no light leaks?


----------



## Capone (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL bunkin2 you remind me of someone i know haha...anywho.the stick is right have you seen signs of maturity? sure its a girl? Also again i agree, the lighting can  be an issue..try to get a pic offline to something similar to help "us" out diginose your issue..

still lol..


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 11, 2007)

Ehh i think i figured this out before any of u did... His plant wasnt mature enough set it back to full 24 hour and wait for uneven nodes man hopefully u didnt **** them up and they all turn male GL and HF man


----------



## stunzeed (Aug 11, 2007)

Take it easy on The Riz. He has been here at MJP for a while now. It really is hard to answer any questions about plants without pics. Just because "1"  person doesnt tell you what you wanna hear there is no reason to start throwing a temper tantrum:fid: . Enough with the profanity and useless stuff like that on this thread. 





Stunzeed..


----------



## killersmoke (Aug 11, 2007)

pics speak a thousand words


----------



## mode112 (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah can u show us some pics, i'd really like to see what your experiencing


----------



## kasgrow (Aug 12, 2007)

Your plants might not be mature enough. In my expirience faliure to flower usually means a light leak. It has happened to me more than once. It doesn't take much of a leak to effect flowering, especially with a plant that hasn't matured yet. I have found that fans can leak enough light to keep plants from flowering.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 12, 2007)

Cook_ said:
			
		

> Ehh i think i figured this out before any of u did... His plant wasnt mature enough set it back to full 24 hour and wait for uneven nodes man hopefully u didnt **** them up and they all turn male GL and HF man


Please explain how setting the lights to 24 will help:huh::confused2:. You can put a plant on 12/12 from seed and it will flower. Light leaks sounds like the culprit to me.


----------



## MJ20 (Aug 12, 2007)

It took almost 30days before I could see signs of m/f on one particular plant.

The plant in the first pic was a little over a couple weeks outside, outside in a garden bed.It went under 12/12 on July 3rd>>It's not even passing the shower faucets (Not visible) but you can see alternating nodes

The 2nd pic, it's quite obvious how big it got.It passes the shower faucets.I think this was taken this wk, and I only saw signs of female pistils around late last wk..So it took over 30 days for me, I had no idea what was up with that :confused2: Lights came on in the day, and off in the night, so I don't think I had any light leaks.


----------



## Cook_ (Aug 12, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Please explain how setting the lights to 24 will help:huh::confused2:. You can put a plant on 12/12 from seed and it will flower. Light leaks sounds like the culprit to me.


 BBP plz read his post again and everyone else on this post that has flamed him as he said his plants did not have altnating nodes yet so obviously his plants werent mature enough 2 go into flowering stage when in early veg u cannot convert a plant 2 flowering stage and when u do flower a seed from begginning the plant is what i call a runt and probably wont grow over 16 inches  P.S. oh yeah hopefully his plants mature more when he puts it back 2 24 hour but it sounds like with the messing with lights now your gonna really stress the plant and turn it male
BTW pics dont help much but confirm suspicion a good gardener should know his plants by heart


----------



## HGB (Aug 12, 2007)

like cook said.... the plant wont flower till it's mature and if at 81 days it still hasnt shown it's ready to flower it wont.

is this some kind of land race strain by chance?

dont really need pics just a bit more info.... also temps hit'n 100 will slow it down as well as cool temps  

I would leave it on 12/12 myself and wait and watch

grow on


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 12, 2007)

> BBP plz read his post again and everyone else on this post that has flamed him as he said his plants did not have altnating nodes yet so obviously his plants werent mature enough 2 go into flowering stage


As I said, you can put a plant on 12/12 at anytime. What I should have added was, it won't flower until it's mature even on 12/12 and it will mature on 12/12. With this said it should be showing signs of sex at 51 days whether you waited for it to mature or put it on 12/12 from the beginning. What i'm saying is maturity isn't the problem here. Sounds like a light issue or like HGB said, a mutant that isn't going to flower.


----------



## HGB (Aug 12, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> or like HGB said, a mutant that isn't going to flower.



didn't mean to imply it might be mutant. just slow to flower like


----------



## pokersmoke (Aug 15, 2007)

I find when done from seed even on 12/12 it wont start  flowering till at least day 60 and later even


----------



## bunkin2 (Aug 15, 2007)

hello everybody.
thanks for the information. 
i know i don't have light leaks. my 5.5 x 5 x 3.5 box is in a sealed shed. what happened was i put on 12/12 at 30 days regaurdless what the plants said. the nodes were not uneven. that took 3 weeks before the nots altered. then i tossed 4 males a hremie and a ladie by accident. "i know" pow! she was tangled in tieing mode and cut the bottom clear off. sorry ma'am.
anyhow, i'm tieing doen shoots not to mention the main stalk. the box is well grown. 54 days now and the tops are looking nice. i thing i'm gona be ok here. i was experimenting with what happens with what i read alot. 4 weeks veg. 8 weeks flowering/budding & 3 weeks harvest. not true.
i will figure out how to picture them and bring them to you guys so you can evaluate my issue.
RIZ: sorry man. it was hot, in my shop office, looking for a quick answer. was not a happy camper but never do i lash back to often at anyone. thanks for the insight because you are right, pictures pictures pictues when you have a problem like mine. please except my sincere apoligy.
this forum is my friend. it took me where i am in my hobby. taught me 90% of what i learned til now. thanks everyone for that......


----------



## Achilles (Aug 15, 2007)

bunkin2 said:
			
		

> hi there.
> my grow seems very good. 4 plants, 5.5h x 5w x 3.5d box, 600w hps.
> foxfarm nutes every 3rd water. alot of tieing down, across etc. still the plants look great filling the box with shoots. BUT, no signs of budding. today is 51 days flowering stage.
> i started flowering 30 days into veg. nodes were not uneven at the time. they grew 3-4 times the growth, as i said very well. i'm confused somewhat of why the budding hasn't taken place yet. no light leaks, on 12/12 51 days.
> ...



To start, is thirty days enough for the vegetative stage? Do you think that you might be pushing it there?

Second, 100 degrees is too hot. Plants are pretty comfortable in the temperature ranges that humans are comfortable in. If you feel the inside of the box and its like a furnace in there, your plant probably agrees with that assessment.

Third, you might just have some males. Do you know what you're looking for in that regard?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 15, 2007)

> is thirty days enough for the vegetative stage?


Yes this is sufficient. You can flower a plant before it has alternating nodes, I do it all the time for space reasons. You won't lose anything and your buds will form fine flowering before the plant is mature. What will happen is your plant won't produce flowers until the plant matures or the nodes alternate. My ww clone still doesn't have flowers at day 10 flower but her nodes alternated yesterday so i'm expecting hairs any day now.


----------



## bunkin2 (Aug 16, 2007)

what i'm gone to try and do is post pictures tonight. if you see this message look for pictures. these are 4 stuburn ladies. i see the sex in them. i pulled 4 males a month or more ago, 1 female by accident and a week or so after that the top half of a plant started showing balls "male" i pulled it thinking hermie.  
what i'm gathering here is the heat at 90-100 during peak daytime. at night while light 600w hps is lit i have cooled the shed and box inside the shed. i was looking very close last night and i am sure i see them starting to flower. the tops are all getting light greenish and flowerie, ha,ha,ha man, what am i doing here.
well anyway, i'll be sure to get those pictures on here since everyone seems to have an interest of what i am doing. oh yeah, sorry. these are called biggie/little strain from narvana.
they keep growing and i try and keep them tied away from the bulb. i burnt 3 tops of this crop 3 weeks or so ago. 
please come back to look at the pics i post tonight.
oh yeah, if it weren't for bad luck in life i wouldn't have any, this could be a reason, LOL.
thanks to all!!!!!!!


----------



## HGB (Aug 16, 2007)

dont see any pics but will check later  

100 is hot and will slow em down,  90 or less will most likely get em going a bit faster :hubba: 

peace


----------



## xxxeaglepilot (Jun 16, 2009)

I have a thai/skunk has very skinny leaves and is 5ft. tall all the other types are near finish and harvest, while the skinny guy suddenly broke out with atleast 50 bud clusters. Shes going to be a sweetheart. Give it time. Some are a little more slo-mo than others. Good luck


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 16, 2009)

Hello,

Sorry to beat a dead horse but have you tried out a different timer on your lights...  Maybe it's doing something to mess with things...  and have you actually gotten INSIDE your box and checked for ANY light getting in when it's dark in the box?  And the temps are too hot but even when I had hot temps in my past grow rooms I've never had an issue with them flowering, just the quality of the flowers was lacking...   

I'm puzzled too...

Peace!


----------



## Amateur Grower (Jun 16, 2009)

I just read almost this entire thread and then noticed it's almost 2 years old!  LOL!!!!:rofl:


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jun 16, 2009)

Guess I'm an old fogey-I wait till the nodes are alternating and the number of fans comes down-Just fixed the timer while lights were on last night-They vegged for an eternity.
Wish me luck-lol

Gb


----------



## GeezerBudd (Jun 16, 2009)

just like this thread-lmao


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Jun 17, 2009)

Amateur Grower said:
			
		

> I just read almost this entire thread and then noticed it's almost 2 years old!  LOL!!!!:rofl:



Wow... that's just great!  Duped by a grave digger...  damn!:holysheep:

Peace!


----------

